

Please help a fellow hacker identify the guy who assaulted him in Vancouver, BC - chazmath
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTOyaZQqmXI

======
chazmath
This is a video that I took during an assault on myself by one of these 7
Canadians. The assault happened October 2010 outside the Lamplighter night-
club in Vancouver, BC.

The punch was completely unexpected for me because I was looking into my phone
when the guy landed it. The group started insulting me outside the night club
just when I was about to leave. After a few minutes of a purely verbal
argument, I decided to take my phone and film all of them in case something
bad happened. This is when one of them decided to punch me in the face,
causing me to lose consciousness and hit my head against concrete with full
force. I was then taken to a hospital by ambulance, which I do not remember at
all (I lost 2 hours of memory).

The police cannot make any progress until the guy is identified. Please help
me find this guy who left me with a concussion, fractured sinus, facial scar,
dizziness and constant headaches. Please share this video with your friends
living in Vancouver!

------
MisterWebz
Try Reddit. Wider audience.

~~~
chazmath
Done:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/e6wkv/please_hel...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/e6wkv/please_help_me_identify_the_guy_who_assaulted_me/)

